# Alexander Brailowsky



## Priscila (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi Friends

I would be glad to know if someone knows where I can find full/complete biography of Alexander Brailowsky private life, studies, family, libraries etc.

In the past year, net informs only where he played, music, and very little about himself.
Even his book about Pianists I could not find. I appreciate your help, Best to all, Priscila


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Priscila

Tough question you got there. Brailowsky was a great pianist but information about his life is _very scarce_. You may want to try the DVD _The Golden Age of Piano_ that includes some footage of Brailowsky; I haven't seen it but it may have some information about him as well.

Other than that (which probably doesn't even count) I know of no Brailowsky biographies. I'm sorry but if you're really very curious your only option would probably be to search yourself for information. This will probably take a long time but I imagine it can be a rewarding experience if this information is really very important to you.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

My guess is that you have seen this, but anyway...

http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Bio/Brailowsky-Alexander.htm

It is, of course, pretty skimpy.

Brailowsky's reputation as a showman rivals. maybe surpasses, his reputed pianistic skills. If Lang Lang continues his present path to fame, he could be considered the Brailowsky of his time.


----------



## Priscila (Jun 5, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you for both, you were very kind.

I read his father was also a pianist and would like to know his name. Do you know?

I was thinking if you could give me some clue, for exemple .. where should I try .. in libraries of France? some Music hall ? I have no idea, since I live in Brazil. But i would work hard to search. I just need to know what sites or places. 
I tried in Kiev sites, but had no help.

Thank you again, and pls forgive me to bother you.
Best wishes to all


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Priscila said:


> Thank you for both, you were very kind.
> 
> I read his father was also a pianist and would like to know his name. Do you know?
> 
> ...


New York, perhaps?


----------



## Barbara_L (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello Priscila

I agree it is very difficult to find information about Alexander Brailowsky's background. I tried for many years when finally in 1996 during his centennial, I found out that after he died his papers were given to the archives of Boston University in Massachusetts. I have been there and copied the biographical material, also I have an autobiographical article from 1956 which was translated from French and subsequently published. 

In answer to the questions you asked in your post, Alexander Brailowsky's father was a talented amateur pianist (his son's words) who gave piano lessons and owned a small music shop. His name was Peter.

P.S. I do not personally have a computer but if you, or anyone else, are interested in any of the above articles or have further questions, please post them and I'll have my son take care of getting you the information.


----------



## Priscila (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello Barbara

I apprecisted your information and You are very kind to offer me your knowledge. 
Yes I would love to receive your material, in which is a great gift for my father, who is a painist in his 93 years old. It is all he has been asking me.

my email is [email protected]
I'll be looking forward to your contact. God bless you

Priscila


----------



## romemy (Feb 16, 2012)

hallo barbara !
I am a new member of the forum and was delighted to find that sombody has information about the great pianist Alexander Brailowsky. In his short biographies he is presented as a Russian-French origin while I think that actually he was a Jew.
I shall be grateful if you can to provide me with all the information available to you.

my email is [email protected]
Many thanks
Yitzhak Romem M.D.


----------



## Joswick (Jan 5, 2012)

The queries and observations concerning the venerable Alexander Brailowsky by Priscilla and Romemy were of immense interest to me, for I knew Alexander Brailowsky in New York during his last years between 1973 and 1976 and indeed have ongoing contact with his eminent brother-in-law of forty years, an internationally recognized 95-year-old neuroscientist who is still active, in the aftermath of the death of Brailowsky's widow Ela in 1993. I published an extensive biographical article on Brailowsky in 2002 for INTERNATIONAL PIANO and am the author of the CD-booklet essay for the BMG Classics double-CD compilation "Brailowsky Plays Chopin" issued for his centennial in 1996. I can honestly claim to have more knowledge about this pianist than any other person today aside from Brailowsky's brother- and sister-in-law, and I have made contributions to the Brailowsky Archives at Boston University. The continued distortions of fact concerning this pianist's biography and the minimization of his once immense reputation are truly appalling. Please contact me at [email protected]. Thank you.

Sincerely,

John Josef Joswick


----------



## Priscilla (Jan 6, 2014)

Mr Joswick
Thank you so much for more information. You are very kind.
How was Brailowsky family? Parents, brothers and sisters as son or daughter?
What are their names, age and where they live?
My dad is also a Neurologist scientist of 95 yrs old, begging to know more.
Thank you again
Priscilla
[email protected]


----------



## Priscilla (Jan 6, 2014)

Mr Joswick
Did you receive my reply minutes ago?
Thank you
Priscila


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

What I like to do when looking up information about someone or something is search Google Books and read sections from the books available in their database.

Here's what I got from a search on Alexander Brailowsky, hopefully it helps:
https://www.google.com/search?q=Bra...&tbm=bks&tbo=1#q=Alexander+Brailowsky&tbm=bks


----------



## Bill Pearce (Mar 13, 2018)

There is some interesting information about Alexander Brailowsky in a book by Seymour Bernstein entitled "Monsters and Angels, Surviving a Career in Music" (2002) Bernstein studied with Brailowsky. My very first recording of piano music was a 45 rpm RCA Victor box of all the Chopin Etudes performed by Brailowsky. I listened to them over and over and loved them, though I don't know what ever happened to the set (I do have a turntable that will play 45 rpm vinyls, though I haven't done that for many years, as I don't have any 45 rpm records. I also had some with Horowitz and Rubinstein. I do have a CD of Brailowsky's Chopin, with some of the etudes, which I assume are the the same recording as on my original 45 rpm set, as well as 33 rpm vinyl records of his Chopin concertos, waltzes, preludes, etc. and some as some Schumann, Liszt, etc.


----------

